# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  nuits blanches

## Zaya

Возможно ли использовать это словосочетание в значении "бессонные ночи" (или nuit blanche - устойчивое выражение, которое нельзя менять, и nuits blanches всегда значит "белые ночи")?

----------


## Spiderkat

Когда человек использует выражение "nuit blanche", это означает, что этот человек не спал в течение всю ночь. Надо перевести всегда nuit blanche бессонный ночь.

----------


## Zaya

I know. And my question is about plural form.

----------


## Spiderkat

I don't understand what troubles you, the meaning doesn't change whether it's plural or not. One "nuit blanche бессонный ночь" or several "nuits blanches бессонные ночи" still means the same. The only difference is the number of nights during which you can't get to sleep.

----------


## Zaya

Только не "бессонный ночь", а "бессонная ночь"  ::   
Ok.
In that case if I want to to talk about nights in St. Petersburg, can I say nuits blanches or Nuits Blanches only?

----------


## Spiderkat

If you're talking about the event(s) then you spell it Nuit(s) Blanche(s) and if you're talking about the night(s) you couldn't get any sleep then you spell it nuit(s)  blanche(s). 
The pronunciation is the same either way, but I'm sure you already know that.  ::

----------


## Zaya

> If you're talking about the event(s) then you spell it Nuit(s) Blanche(s) and if you're talking about the night(s) you couldn't get any sleep then you spell it nuit(s)  blanche(s). 
> The pronunciation is the same either way, but I'm sure you already know that.

 I don't know French but I guessed.   ::   
Thank you!
So, I've found one more mistake in lingva. http://lingvo.yandex.ru/fr?text=белые%20ночи
although English link is correct: http://lingvo.yandex.ru/en?rpt=slovari& ... ;0;1;0;7;8

----------


## Spiderkat

Actually the English link is a mistake because a white night doesn't make sense to an English speaker and doesn't correspond to the French expression. If you want an equivalent to nuit blanche in English you'll say sleepless night which is in Russian бессонная ночь.   ::   
The first link seems to be incomplete and doesn't work.

----------


## Zaya

Не знаю, почему она вышла такой, но ты не кликай, а скопируй *всю* строку и увидишь, что я имела в виду.

----------


## Spiderkat

I see now, the first link gives only one translation. 
If you do a search using the French words if gives you both translations and I guess in Russian they have a different spelling depending on which nuit blanche you're talking about. I'm not an expect so I would stick to what it says. After all, it may be correct, don't you think? http://lingvo.yandex.ru/fr?text=nuit+bl ... ranslate=1

----------


## Zaya

Exactly. А казалось бы, от перемены мест слагаемых сумма не меняется...

----------


## Spiderkat

Я не понял того, что ты написал.   ::

----------

